# How much power will i make



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

i have a spintech cat back if i do kooks ss headers with no cats ported throttle body a cold air intake a tune a mild can an and intake manifold hom much power should i be making at the wheels 400-500 area????


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Maybe 350 to 380 whp, depending on the cam.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

With a good cam about 400-410 RWH. I have similar bolt ons,
without the cam and intake, and have 370 RWH.

Larry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

To throw some ricer math in this

The catback and catless doesn't add much, less than 10hp together.
LT headers with tune is about 20hp
Ported TB around 0-5hp
"Cold" Air Intake 5-10hp 
Depends on cam too many variables 25-40hp lets say 35hp
Intake hard to say 15hp
Stock GTO put down around 330rwhp

Soooo 330+10+20+5+10+35+15= 425rwhp

Just alittle fun, alot of variables.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GM4life said:


> The catback and catless doesn't add much, less than 10hp together.


Oh yeah but you feel that extra 10hp in the top end. 

A lot is going to depend on WHAT intake manifold, WHAT cold air intake, WHAT cam. Especially the cam. You should be more worried about 1/4 times than silly dyno numbers... there's a local tune shop by me that I am becoming very suspicious of their numbers, always high for whatever car & mod combo come in (like the GTO with 102int/TB, LTS, Cam, P&P 243s that made 487RWHP) but they tout themselves as geniuses...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Oh yeah but you feel that extra 10hp in the top end.
> 
> A lot is going to depend on WHAT intake manifold, WHAT cold air intake, WHAT cam. Especially the cam. You should be more worried about 1/4 times than silly dyno numbers... there's a local tune shop by me that I am becoming very suspicious of their numbers, always high for whatever car & mod combo come in (like the GTO with 102int/TB, LTS, Cam, P&P 243s that made 487RWHP) but they tout themselves as geniuses...


:agree

But I doubt feeling 10hp on the top end. You might see an extra tenth in the quarter. I maxed out my stock cat-back thats what made me go with a custom catback. The dyno showed that my HP plateaued the last 1000RPM witch my tuner told me that the exhaust is the likely cause of it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah, yeah... you're probably only getting 10 on a catback combined with a better airbox.
I would wager that the main thing you're noticing on a mostly stock car is the weight loss.

The most satisfying thing about teh butt dyno is the "percieved" gains. :lol:

Even that's getting hard to judge with tweaking the tune here and there...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You could come close for 400RWHP with those mods, alot riding on your cam choice though.


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

should be anywhere from 390-420 depending on cam.


----------



## Fatbum (Feb 17, 2010)

Since that looks like an LS2 in your pic, hoping you didnt swap wheels and hood, I'd say 420rwhp, although I have no idea if you are m6 or a4. What are the cam specs. You will hit over 400rwhp all day long.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

As previously stated alot depends on the cam choice.With a medium sized cam I see no problem at all going over 400rwhp.

A guy that has the same cam I do with a FAST 102,UPD,Vararam,catback,and headers just dynoed 459/425 with stock untouched heads.

A friend of mine has the VXR5 cam,ported intake,CAI,and muffler delete.He put down 423rwhp.

I am street tuned so I have no numbers to offer up.

I know all cars are different,but with the right combo 420+ will be easy to get.


----------

